# Ford Focus RS



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Haven't done a writeup in a wee while (indeed, haven't been online much recently at all), as some will know its been an awkward couple of weeks for me and I'm starting to get back on top of things again... this detail was actually done last weekend by Gordon, Davy and myself so apollogies to the owner for the time it has taken to prepare the writeup as I know you were looking forward to it. 

The car on arrival was already looking pretty clean and with a good gloss to it as well - the previous owner knew how to use a claybar and largely how to look after the paint so it was little surprise to see the car looking well...





































After a full wash and claying, the car was brought into the unit for the correction stages. I have a new camera on order for taking wash photos - have to say, I dont trust the combination of chemical cleaning products, water, Nikon D90 and my luck :lol:

The paintwork on the car was looking in reasonable condition for its age... a few general swirls and also the odd deeper mark as well which would need more dedicated treatment. The paintwork before the correction stages...





























































































































#

An example of a deeper scratch on the finish as well - 3M Sun Gun, or any bright light source is not good for looking for these, strip lighting is much better as the dimmer light source highlights the more subtle marks more effectively (helps also if your camera can manually focus when it comes to photographing them ):



















And some deeper marks on the bonnet...










Working through the polishing combinations starting with the least aggressive first and building from there to the desired level of correction while carefully monitoring the removal rates, we settled on Menzerna PO85RD3.02 Intensive Polish on a yellow 3M waffle polishing pad applied using the Regenerating Technique to maximise cut and finishing ability...


Spread at 600rpm
Begin working at 1200rpm
Work with moderate pressure, moderate machine movements at 1800 - 2000rpm until residue goes clear, reducing speeds and increasing machine movement pace as required to govern panel temperatures
Reduce to 1200rpm, light pressure and slow machine movement to allow panel to cool and polish residue to "come back"
Repeat 1800 - 2000rpm working stage, again until residue clear
Refine at 1200rpm, light pressure and slow machine movements

I use a little more polish than standard for this method, three little skittle sized blobs instead of two which may sound a lot however I find that using an extended working set allows us to really get the best out of the 85RD3.02 this way. The important thing is at the end of the set, the pad should come up nearly clean with little or no residue left on the paint and what is there should be very clear and wipe away with ease.

This was found to work on the majority of the car for correction, but not on hte bonnet which has more subtle deep RDS...










Despite looking good under the Sun Gun!:










It also did not work on a couple of other deeper RDS such as the ones on the wing.

In these cases, 3M Fast Cut was used with Ultrafina for extra lube on a 3M Orange pad as follows...


Spread at 600rpm
Begin working at 1200rpm
Work with increasing pressure to firm, moderate machine movements at 2000rpm until defect removed, monitoring panel temps

This gave better correction on the RDS on the bonnet and wing for example...




























While the finish from 85RD3.02 was very good, we decided on a refinement stage also using Meguiars #205 Ultra Finishing Polish applied using the Double Zenith Technique as follows...


Spread at 600rpm
Spread at 600rpm
Begin working at 1200rpm, light pressure and slow machine movements
Work at 1500rpm, moderate pressure and medium speed machine movements
Work at 1800rpm, moderate pressure reducin to light as the polish residue goes clear (it is *not* breaking down)
Refine at 1200rpm, light pressure, slow passes
Burnish at 900rpm, supporting the weight of the rotary with slow machine passes

The end results under the Sun Gun from around the car...












































































































































































Glass was cleaned using Duragloss 751, wheels protected with a new wheel wax (details to follow from testing), tyres with Espuma RD50, rubbers with 303.

Outdoor aftershots would be nice, but alas as this detail finished after midnight, not exactly practical! :lol::lol:

Indoor after shots...



































































































































































Sorry for the slightly less-than-usual detailed writeup, normal service will resume soon on that front but it has been a long couple of weeks for me in many ways. Detailing is good for maintaining sanity though!


----------



## Ghostrider (Dec 17, 2006)

top work mate !!!!!


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad to see you back Dave, fantastic work as always


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

Look great chaps lovely deep colour. Is this the car with the infamous,shocking,disgraceful smudge under the the badge that was posted recently.  

Thats a lovely looking unit Gordon has got himself also.

Gav


----------



## kenny wilson (Oct 28, 2008)

Excellent work as ever Dave, would expect nothing less from you guys. Was nice to chat to Gordon and yourself when I popped in :thumb:


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

clad to see u back Dave looks stunning work waite till kev is on this thread he be like a kid a christmas :lol: great work

tom


----------



## andye (Apr 15, 2007)

Great job lads :thumb:


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Stunning work :thumb:


----------



## dazzlers82 (May 8, 2007)

very nice guys :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2009)

Top work there Dave as always.

Good to hear from you, and I hope all is well. Keep your chin up mate. :thumb:


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

Really enjoyable detail 

nice to meet you Ally 

lovely colour to work on 

Davy


----------



## ross-1888 (Feb 22, 2009)

top work as usual guys. loving the view from above shot dave. you must have been hanging on for dear life trying to get that pic


----------



## Yoghurtman (Dec 9, 2008)

Always nice to read your write up's Dave, even if you could not do your comprehensive version on this particular one.

The colour looked fantastic on the finished shots.


----------



## Andy_RX8 (Jun 6, 2008)

Looks awsome mate. Top job.

Do you know anything about the car bhp wise?

Looks like it could be a bit of a beast.


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

Andy_RX8 said:


> Looks awsome mate. Top job.
> 
> Do you know anything about the car bhp wise?
> 
> Looks like it could be a bit of a beast.


320bhp iirc

allyartic can confrim 100% though


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Top work as usual :thumb:


----------



## Rasher (Mar 6, 2006)

superb job


----------



## Car Key (Mar 20, 2007)

Wonderful job as always, Dave :thumb: What was the LSP? The RSs paintwork shines like no other Ford, IMHO.

OT: Anyone know if you can make an RS look-a-like from a standard Focus, by fitting the front spoiler, or are the arches/wings bigger on the RS?


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

Car Key said:


> Wonderful job as always, Dave :thumb: What was the LSP? The RSs paintwork shines like no other Ford, IMHO.
> 
> OT: Anyone know if you can make an RS look-a-like from a standard Focus, by fitting the front spoiler, or are the arches/wings bigger on the RS?


LSP for this was BOS


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2009)

How did you find the RD50?

Did you spray on or brush?


----------



## adam87 (Dec 11, 2008)

Thats a lovely RS!

Top work :thumb:


----------



## AndrewBigG (Jul 28, 2009)

Car Key said:


> OT: Anyone know if you can make an RS look-a-like from a standard Focus, by fitting the front spoiler, or are the arches/wings bigger on the RS?


No, you can't. Either the front and rear wings are wider and cost muuuch more than the standard ones. Add the cost of the front and the rear bumpers to those etc....

Fantastic work though :thumb: I love the MK1!


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

awesome work:argie::argie::argie:


----------



## missyR (Oct 6, 2008)

I watched this car pull in that morning and I thought it looked good then... But wow what a finish. 

Cracking results and write up as always guys


----------



## mba (Jun 17, 2006)

Dave KG said:


>


Iron Bru "Fuel of Scotland" :lol:

Quality work Dave, i really like the Mk1 Focus RS :thumb:


----------



## -Ally- (Mar 6, 2009)

WhAt a lovely rs- oh wait, it's mine lol
a big thanks to Dave, Davy and Gordon for their hard work, chatting with you guys and watching you made me realise just how dedicated you are.

And to whoever asked about bhp- it is currently sitting at 280bhp.

Next weekend it will be getting invisible paint protection (ventureshield) to protect all the hard work. 


Thanks again,
alistair


----------



## PaulB (Mar 26, 2009)

AllyRS said:


> WhAt a lovely rs- oh wait, it's mine lol
> a big thanks to Dave, Davy and Gordon for their hard work, chatting with you guys and watching you made me realise just how dedicated you are.
> 
> And to whoever asked about bhp- it is currently sitting at 280bhp.
> ...


are you the guy who owned the corsa vxr arctic and attened a RR day with cliosport at falklands???


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

That looks gorgeous! Well done guys. :thumb:


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

I always like seeing these Focus RS's, stunning car.

Good write up and a great detail.

Chris.


----------



## -Ally- (Mar 6, 2009)

PaulB said:


> are you the guy who owned the corsa vxr arctic and attened a RR day with cliosport at falklands???


Yes indeed. And your the guy I met in town too with the
megane ? 
I hear your good at photography- wana take some nice snaps of the car 4 me


----------



## rsdan1984 (Jul 31, 2009)

absolutely beautiful car, my next for sure. and a good detail aswell!!


----------



## PaulB (Mar 26, 2009)

AllyRS said:


> Yes indeed. And your the guy I met in town too with the
> megane ?
> I hear your good at photography- wana take some nice snaps of the car 4 me


Yes thats me mate. Used to have the Liquid yellow 182? I seen you in town the other night. R5 *** ? Yea sure , if you want some pics just drop me a pm


----------



## alan burnett (Aug 21, 2007)

nice detail car looks stuning


----------



## jonnyinglis3 (Sep 27, 2009)

Looking good Ally :thumb:


----------



## -Ally- (Mar 6, 2009)

jonnyinglis3 said:


> Looking good Ally :thumb:


Haha. How's it going mate ? Got a new one yet?

And yeh paul that was me in town on Saturday, was just out a wee run before going away up north to work again and storing car away. Only done 300 miles in it since I got it. :-( 
will definately give you a pm mate if you don't mind taking some pics of it.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

nice job there been using a few of these techniqus recently and the results being achieved are very good. Amazing finish there boys.. Loved the typically Scottish pic with the Iron bru!!! After that bottle I'm amazed you guys left any paint on the car!LOL!!


----------



## MK1Campaign (Mar 27, 2007)

I think these look awesome but the interior ruins it for me.


----------



## jonnyinglis3 (Sep 27, 2009)

AllyRS said:


> Haha. How's it going mate ? Got a new one yet?
> 
> And yeh paul that was me in town on Saturday, was just out a wee run before going away up north to work again and storing car away. Only done 300 miles in it since I got it. :-(
> will definately give you a pm mate if you don't mind taking some pics of it.


Nah not yet mate havent decided on a colour yet?! Have been keeping my eye out on here waiting on the pics! Hope you enjoy the car as much as i did it looks stunning!


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Detail Ecosse said:


> Thats a lovely looking unit Gordon has got himself also.
> 
> Gav


Not mine Gav. David G unit.
But we have used it a good few time now.
Starting to feel like home. :thumb:



kenny wilson said:


> Excellent work as ever Dave, would expect nothing less from you guys. Was nice to chat to Gordon and yourself when I popped in :thumb:


No both Kenny nice to put a face to the name also.:thumb:



ross-1888 said:


> top work as usual guys. loving the view from above shot dave. you must have been hanging on for dear life trying to get that pic


You should see the antics getting that picture. I will not go into details as to where he was. :lol:



AllyRS said:


> WhAt a lovely rs- oh wait, it's mine lol
> a big thanks to Dave, Davy and Gordon for their hard work, chatting with you guys and watching you made me realise just how dedicated you are.
> 
> And to whoever asked about bhp- it is currently sitting at 280bhp.
> ...


Nice to hear Ally happy with the car. It make all the long hours and hard work worth while. I have know doubt we will be seeing you again.



Ronnie said:


> nice job there been using a few of these techniqus recently and the results being achieved are very good. Amazing finish there boys.. Loved the typically Scottish pic with the Iron bru!!! After that bottle I'm amazed you guys left any paint on the car!LOL!!


It would not be a Scottish Detail without Iron Bru. Its the strongest we are allowed when working. :lol:


----------



## PaulB (Mar 26, 2009)

AllyRS said:


> Haha. How's it going mate ? Got a new one yet?
> 
> And yeh paul that was me in town on Saturday, was just out a wee run before going away up north to work again and storing car away. Only done 300 miles in it since I got it. :-(
> will definately give you a pm mate if you don't mind taking some pics of it.


not a problem mate. Any chance to go out and photograph cars i try and take , especially ones ive not done before:thumb:


----------



## csmithy (Aug 20, 2009)

looking good


----------



## csmithy (Aug 20, 2009)

amazing


----------



## ross-1888 (Feb 22, 2009)

lol i already have the mental picture in my head gordon


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Great work boys:thumb: BD! What's that dodgy tank top all about?


----------



## -Ally- (Mar 6, 2009)

Yeah, lets just say it took more than one person to get that above shot haha

good laugh though 

Will give one of you a call about booking in the fabia for a few weeks or so... Who wants to take the booking this time ?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

cracking work again chaps


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

spitfire said:


> Great work boys:thumb: BD! What's that dodgy tank top all about?


oi leave my work clothes out of it :lol:


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

badly_dubbed said:


> oi leave my work clothes out of it :lol:


I thought it was polish splatter at first Only kidding m8:lol:


----------



## volvoRsport (Oct 4, 2009)

Nice work :thumb:


----------



## saxoboy07 (Oct 20, 2007)

Awesome work, absouletly love Rs's in this colour:argie:


----------



## Ebbe J (Jun 18, 2008)

Hi Dave & co.,

Excellent results, looks very good! 


Kind regards,

Ebbe


----------



## wallzyuk (May 29, 2007)

Excellent work mate. Miss my Focus RS so much, roll on my MKII RS arriving.


----------



## Rasher (Mar 6, 2006)

superb Dave as usual


----------



## steveyc (Sep 4, 2009)

good work, love this colour!


----------



## Pert (Sep 7, 2009)

Love the focus RS, good pic with the guy in the background swigging irn bru!!!:thumb:


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

Flawless as always Dave.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Cheers for the kind words guys 



Pert said:


> Love the focus RS, good pic with the guy in the background swigging irn bru!!!:thumb:


That'll be our Davy! :thumb:


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Pert said:


> Love the focus RS, good pic with the guy in the background swigging irn bru!!!:thumb:





Dave KG said:


> Cheers for the kind words guys
> 
> That'll be our Davy! :thumb:


Yip that Yong Davy. He does make a habit cropping up in pictures. You have know idea how many I have to delete or not use. He has a bad habit of exposing his @rse over the top of his jeans. :lol:

That reminds me to buy a belt for the weekend for him.
Gordon.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

caledonia said:


> Yip that Yong Davy. He does make a habit cropping up in pictures. You have know idea how many I have to delete or not use. He has a bad habit of exposing his @rse over the top of his jeans. :lol:
> 
> That reminds me to buy a belt for the weekend for him.
> Gordon.


And a decent jersey:lol:


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

^^^^ :lol::lol:


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Try Oxfam,

Forgive me BD, I'm in one of those moods


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

Cmon here! :lol:

Memo for sat:

New jumper - check 
No irn bru,mcdonalds,food of any sort - check
Belt - check
Hide from aftershots - check

Bout it?


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

:lol:Good sport :thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

caledonia said:


> Yip that Yong Davy. He does make a habit cropping up in pictures. You have know idea how many I have to delete or not use. He has a bad habit of exposing his @rse over the top of his jeans. :lol:
> 
> That reminds me to buy a belt for the weekend for him.
> Gordon.


whats he doing in the pics - he should be making the tea! :lol:


----------



## Alex-Clio (Oct 9, 2008)

That RS is stunning...


----------



## five£wash (Oct 12, 2008)

excellent work as always.


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

Brilliant work guys!!

:thumb:


----------



## tdekany (Jul 22, 2006)

*Beautiful work Dave!!!!*:thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Well done dave, glad things are getting back on track.  great read


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

excellent work, looking good.


----------

